# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Automaattikytkimet SA3 ja muut...

## saraja

Mistäs löytäisin tietoa,milloin tuli käyttöön automaattikytkimet SA3 ja muut VR-n kalustossa?

----------


## Zimba

> Mistäs löytäisin tietoa,milloin tuli käyttöön automaattikytkimet SA3 ja muut VR-n kalustossa?


VR:n 125-vuotishistoriikki (julkaistu 1987) on aika hyvä lähde asian suhteen. SA3-kytkimiä asennettiin Neuvostoliitossa sikäläiseen kalustoon 1930-luvulta 1950-luvun loppupuolelle. Näille vaunuille tehtiin ns. välivaunuja mm. Hdk- ja Hk-sarjoista muuttamalla 1966 alkaen asentamalla ruuvikytkimen tilalle SA3-kytkimet. Ensimmäiset automaattikytkimet taisivat olla kuitenkin lättäkalustossa Dm6-vaunuista alkaen, jotka tulivat liikenteeseen 1954.

----------

